# I'm pining like an idiot...



## HollyGolightly (Aug 8, 2009)

...for someone I can't have. I never go like this over someone! I'm the ultimate ice-queen! :angry: Well, on the outside anyway. 
I've ate all the chocolate I can find and I still feel rubbishhhhhhh :crying:
I remained detached (as always) and he went well out of his bloody way to suck me in and now I've been dropped like a ton of bricks. This always happens, once I'm not so much of a challenge because they don't have to chase me anymore they don't wanna know. I feel so embarrassed. 
Going back to being an ice-queen :angry: until somebody else melts me and them I will have to moan and stuff my face full of chocolate all over again. 

Good times.


----------



## Aurora Fire (Oct 13, 2008)

*hugs* I hope you feel better soon.


----------



## HollyGolightly (Aug 8, 2009)

Thanks and me too  I know I will do, I get over stuff but I'm usually over something like this before now. 
I hate feeling so vulnerable.


----------



## Aurora Fire (Oct 13, 2008)

It is a terrible feeling  but hopefully you won't get burnt again.


----------



## starri (Jan 23, 2009)

hey i want an invitation to your fairy cave.


----------



## HollyGolightly (Aug 8, 2009)

My fairy cave? LMAO sorry I thought that was innuendo at first but now I realise I've listed that as my location.
Everyone come along to my fairy cave


----------



## starri (Jan 23, 2009)

geez now i don't feel special at all.

have you got a respectable IM service that one can pester you on?


----------



## HollyGolightly (Aug 8, 2009)

What like msn?? 
Sorry I don't speak computer. I'm a total technophobe


----------



## pianopraze (Jun 29, 2009)

let's throw a pity party... everyone that's upset and disappointed over lovers can come laugh, cry and pout to their hearts content...
*hugz*

I already got my party hat...


----------



## HollyGolightly (Aug 8, 2009)

Yeah pianopraze we really should 
I'd probably end up getting drunk and doing thing I'd later regret but it's all in the name of heartache 
Why are NFs so unlucky in love?


----------



## EvilByte (Aug 5, 2009)

That is a good question. Unlucky in love is just our thing! But it's interesting to see INFJ dating from the female side. I usually have to have the mysterious/bad boy thing going on to get a girl's interest, but then when they learn I'm a softy it's lights out, good night! Of course, I always tend to fall for the sweet girl who always seems to be interested in someone else. Hmm...


----------



## εmptε (Nov 20, 2008)

*If you were a technophobe would you be on here 

I'm sorry for your lose. :/ Poor, Poor Chocolate. You will be missed.
*


----------



## CrusaderOfTheHeart (Aug 14, 2009)

Hi Holly and everyone else,

I don't want to steal anyone's thunder but are INFPs prone to infatuation? I'm currently in a very weird relationship where I do not know if the girl even likes me. It's breaking my heart that she can mean so much to me but I do not know where I stand with her.We have met several times and the connection we have feels just weird to me. I've tried to purge her from my mind, getting rid of all her contact details several times. I consciously got rid of email and telephone details and then a few days later of pangs to call or mail and somehow always find her number and address again.It's like I'm unconsciously still want her though I logically know it's messing me up.She's my little fix and I just cannot give her up.

A nice little link to stuff about unrequited love

The INFP And Unrequited Love


----------



## Decon (Dec 9, 2008)

Well, Holly, if there was a pity party, I'd be getting drunk right beside ya. As for the unlucky part, I think that depends on age. THe problem I think that happens is we seem to be old out of the gate. (As I'm sure many intuitives are) I've been told that I shouldn't worry about having a GF now, since college is supposed to be where people like you and I do well with the opposite sex. (But in my case, that's proven to be a big lie.) But maybe your luck will be better than mine.


----------



## HollyGolightly (Aug 8, 2009)

Yeah I'd say that INFPs are prone to infatuation. They are idealist who just see the good in someone, they also feel and love deeply so it would be easy for them to get infatuated. They often get trampled on because of this, so make sure that girl doesn't treat you badly and if she does don't stand for it.


----------



## CrusaderOfTheHeart (Aug 14, 2009)

Thanks Holly, the strange thing is that I sense that she knows this is a really lopsided relationship and doing nothing to hurt me. In fact I wish she did just plainly reject me and then at least it would be over.I'd probably have a good cry over it and in a few days get back to normal

A big tip for girls out there --- men can handle rejection far easier than you think.

Why am I suddenly thinking of Vanilla Fudge's version of You Keep Me Hanging On. The lyrics are spot on


----------



## Ninja (Jun 28, 2009)

Lets not think selfishly by closing our own doors and trapping another. We open them so that others may enter, and as with real guests.. they are then free to leave when they choose. And better left early than for him to act as if your company was pleasant in your own home, when it wasn't. That your T.V. shows and Posters were of his liking.. when they weren't. See him as a visitor, like many that come and go into our houses sharing knowledge and bits of affection.. with agendas in other places. Upon his leaving, you close the door behind him.. as not to let out the warm air, Not wasting energy on the cold itself. Not to necessarily become cold yourself. All is well my friend.


----------



## HollyGolightly (Aug 8, 2009)

Thank you Ninja


----------



## CrusaderOfTheHeart (Aug 14, 2009)

Hey Ninja, thanks for the post.Food for thought.

Holly think of infatuation as a practice, a rehearsal for real love.The only problem of course is that you're sending out love but the necessary feedback hasn't happened. For the more logical readers, well everyone really check out this link. It explains the chemicals released when infatuated

The Physics and Chemistry of Love

If you wonder why you're not thinking straight when in love or infatuated, it is the heady chemical cocktail you're experiencing. So when you are infatuated you are literally addicted

Holly from your original post
"... once I'm not so much of a challenge because they don't have to chase me anymore they don't wanna know"---- Romance or seduction is like a game of cat and mouse. The game is NOT fun or challenging if one or the other loses or submits too early. Of course it can also be a pain if it drags on too long. People also value what they have to work for so if someone is too "easy" they are not respected

Hope it helps. Best advice, keep your mind busy with other things to do and he will be forgotten


----------



## HollyGolightly (Aug 8, 2009)

Thank you CrusaderOfTheHeart 
Yeah he's fogotten  There's a reason why he didn't make it to my future 
*cough* He is a prick *cough*


----------

